
Ask HN: How many of you have “hidden” posts that you don't remember hiding? - mangeletti
For those of you who don&#x27;t know what I&#x27;m talking about, click your username and then click &quot;hidden&quot;.<p>I ask this because I often, especially on mobile, accidentally &quot;hide&quot; posts, and I don&#x27;t really understand the value of this feature even existing. Is this supposed to address Situations where people feel insulted by a post existing and repulsed by the idea that it is not flagged out of existence? Or, is NSFW&#x2F;etc. the primary reason for this?
======
1123581321
I haven't used it yet, but I probably will start because the algorithm seems
to be keeping posts in the first few pages longer. Theoretically, if you hide
everything you're satisfied with having seen, the front page will always be
full of undiscovered articles and conversations.

Also, I'm sure that some statistics are being kept on what's frequently
hidden. My hope is these statistics will be used to improve the algorithm.

